# Can someone relate to what Im feeling?



## Meeka (Jul 3, 2013)

It's like a drunk feeling, a feeling like your not quite conscious not fully awake would be the best way to describe it. My eyesight isn't right either it fells off, like visual snow of looking through glass so I had tests done, blood tests, ears checked sent to ENT specialists, My eyes checked by numerous optometrists, seen a physiologist & medications prescribed to me for depression cause the doctors had no idea what I was talking about.

Does anyone else have these Symptoms of DP &/or DR?


----------



## jake122 (Aug 13, 2013)

Meeka said:


> It's like a drunk feeling, a feeling like your not quite conscious not fully awake would be the best way to describe it. My eyesight isn't right either it fells off, like visual snow of looking through glass so I had tests done, blood tests, ears checked sent to ENT specialists, My eyes checked by numerous optometrists, seen a physiologist & medications prescribed to me for depression cause the doctors had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> Does anyone else have these Symptoms of DP &/or DR?


Yes it's the worst feeling as though you are drunk/high all time. Visual snow is very bothersome as well as the eye floaters. But don't let it get you down your body can be getting over dp dr as we speak visual is always the last thing to go and it often makes people feel like they will never be normal again because they dont get the dp sensation but they still have the visual.


----------



## aiza (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd say the initial derealization is 90% gone with the last (and worst) symptom being brain fog. It has helped.  I've only been on it for four weeks as well so there's still two-four weeks before it hits it's full potential. It's not a cure but it does lighten the blow of this condition!


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Yes, I think everybody with DP/DR have mostly the same symptoms. It all depends on how your body dissociates. You're not alone. In fact, you were spot on!


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

aiza said:


> I'd say the initial derealization is 90% gone with the last (and worst) symptom being brain fog. It has helped.  I've only been on it for four weeks as well so there's still two-four weeks before it hits it's full potential. It's not a cure but it does lighten the blow of this condition!


You are on what?


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Lexapro. That was originally my post.


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

huh ??


----------

